# Hydraulic steering problem help



## Jonathan (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello I have a 42 foot steel colvin sailboat that weighs 20 tons. I currently am using to capilano 250 V at 2 helms,one upper and one lower, that are about 25 years old. With a uniflow 50 valve and a no name cylinder that is approximately 40 in.³ it's dimensions are 9 inches round 1 inch shaft 10 inch throw. My rudder it's approx 3 feet wide by 5 feet tall.

My streeing at times is lost and then other times it's back again I tried re-bleeding the system and that has seemed to help alot, but now my lower helm is leaking a little bit. It is still seems at times the rudder slips. I'm wondering if it's a faulty uniflow 50 valve. I understand it could be the cylinder too although I haven't seen any signs of leakage to support that theory and the fact that when I bled the system things got better makes me think it's not the cylinder because as the helm pump itself started to fail the steering got worse. Another part of the story is after I read bled the system I blew a pinhole in the casing of my upper helm. that one was a 275v it was showing some signs of corrosion as I bought it used.i since have reinstalled the original 250v. I'm just not sure what the next right step is should I just reseal everything that I have and try to make it work because these things can last for a very long time? Or should I purchase two new helms (1275v) and delete the uniflow valve. Then if there's an issue I know it's the ram. But that point I have spent $2000.
And to be honest that's a lot of money to me right now
Anyway any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated
Thank you !
jonathan


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

The whole system seems well used. Time for a refit. All new gasgets and seals, fresh oil, clean everything inside and out. Professional rebuild on rams, pistons, replace valve. 
Refit make it like new and it will last.


----------

